# Accidentally deleted mouse and keyboard driver



## chinesepandagirl (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all, 
I am wondering if anyone can help me with this problem. I believed I accidentally deleted the keyboard and mouse driver from the "Add and remove program". I tried to unplug and plug the mouse and keyboard back in and to reboot the computer. I have also tried to go to safe mode, but the keyboard and mouse still doesn't work. Does anyone know how to fix this problem??


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

chinesepandagirl said:


> Hi all,
> I am wondering if anyone can help me with this problem. I believed I accidentally deleted the keyboard and mouse driver from the "Add and remove program". I tried to unplug and plug the mouse and keyboard back in and to reboot the computer. I have also tried to go to safe mode, but the keyboard and mouse still doesn't work. Does anyone know how to fix this problem??


What OS are you using. What kind of keyboard and Mouse? Is it USB?


----------



## chinesepandagirl (Oct 31, 2006)

I m using Windows. They keyboard and mouse are both ps2. I tried to locate the driver for them, but i can't find it online.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I have never heard of a non-USB mouse or keyboard not working from the get-go (i.e., without installing a driver). Also-how can you possibly install a driver if the keyboard and the mouse don't work? 

Don't know what to recommend other than try a different mouse and keyboard and/or try reinstalling windows.



> I m using Windows.


I realize that--but what version?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

BTW--do you have the mouse and keyboard during bootup? I am assuming you do.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Another thing I thought of--if you still can't get the PS2 ports to work, you could try a USB keyboard and mouse. Those will be recognized automatically and then from there you can install drivers for the other keyboard and mouse.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The basic operation of a PS2 mouse and keyboard are controlled from the BIOS, and would not appear in control panel "Add or Remove Programs" or be able to be "deleted".

Enhanced driver software for extra functionality of a keyboard and mouse will be there, if the software that was supplied was loaded, but it should not stop basic operation if removed.

If it appeared in "Add and Remove programs" it was enhanced software, not the basic functionality.

I suspect that there is more to this than some software being accidentally removed.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

kiwiguy said:


> I suspect that there is more to this than some software being accidentally removed.


Yes--that's why I was curious if she had the mouse and keyboard functionality during bootup. If she doesn't it would seem there is some hardware problem with the PS2 ports. I've never heard of a BIOS setting for turning PS2 ports on and off.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Me neither. BIOS makes them function by default, and there is no option under "add and remove programs" to diable that.

Just a pity that mind reading is still prohibited on the forum though, or we could gain some more important information on both the operating system and the hardware?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Also a pity that the post is repeated here, but not with anything more informative...
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other...eleted-keyboard-mouse-driver.html#post4124574


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

I actually had the same problem just a couple of days ago, as noted in this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/514372-solved-keyboard-mouse-problems.html

My PS/2 ports were essentially useless and I had to plug in a USB mouse and keyboard. Then I had to edit the registry to enable the ports again. Not sure if that is the type of problem she is having, but my only way around it was to plug in USB devices.


----------

